# G5 LE 5 Pin Sight



## kimberlyc63 (Mar 30, 2009)

I am thinking of using the G5 LE 5 pin sight (.19). Does anyone have this on their bow, and what do you think of it? Thanks for your help.


----------



## kimberlyc63 (Mar 30, 2009)

:smile:


----------



## Diamond_Victory (Jul 12, 2006)

It's a good sight, very durable and easy to use. I recently sold mine and love the G5 sights. you would be very happy with it, having the 5 pins was great.


----------



## jdamet (Jul 25, 2009)

I was going to ask the same question. I am thinking about buying this sight and wanted to hear any thoughts on it.


----------



## D-bow (May 17, 2007)

I have the G5 optix XR and so far love it. Its only a 4 pin model but the 4th pin is a floater (Lol) and it serves as my 50 and 60 yard pins its light weight and durable and has a beautiful realtree AP finish I just wish I had the light that fits these sights you won't be disappointed


----------



## troutboy (Jan 31, 2009)

*G5 optix LE 5 pin .019*

i have one on a 1996 hoyt defiant. my pins are set for 20, 25, 30, 40 yards. with the older,slower bow and .019 pins it works well for me. with a newer bow 20, 30, 40, 50, 60 yard sighting would work ok. seems like a well made sight with gang and individual adjustments. i got mine in feb. 09 and shoot almost every weekend with no issues. it is silent on my bow.


----------



## Greenstick (Jun 8, 2009)

I had a G5 Optix ME 4 pin x 0.019" and found the pins to be a little dull until the light kit was installed. Not sure if that has been address in the new models or not. Pretty happy with the Axcel Armortech HD sight I just bought though!


----------



## Champeen2001 (Dec 10, 2007)

*G5 XR 4 pin*

Make sure to check the hex bolts that holds the floater pin in. Mine came off and the floater pin was hanging by the main bolt....I'm waiting for the screw I need to put back in. Other than that I am looking forward to sighting in the rest of the pins.

Might be just me, but the first pin seems easy to site, the next pins are bit harder....its not the simple turn 1/4 then loosen the second bolt etc....


----------

